# Old Fashioned wood cooking / heating stoves



## Mcbride (Dec 29, 2010)

Planning for well into the future here, but when i get "OLD" and retire, I hope to move to a nice quiet piece of land, and build a single floor, small rancher.
In the kitchen / dining room area I wish to put a LARGE wood stove, the type that look really old, and some even have a water warming area.

So onto my question, what are really good brands, and what brands to avoid in these types of stoves?
It will be used to heat, and cook on in winter when lit.
Just look pretty the other 7 or so months a year.
Thanks


----------



## Chris Hoskin (Dec 30, 2010)

http://www.elmirastoveworks.com/

http://www.mealtimestoves.on.ca/index.html

both made in Canada too!


----------



## Extremebison (Dec 30, 2010)

www.countrymaidstoves.com the Pioneer Princess is awesome, you can get a heating coil for it also, going to rig mine to boast my storage tank.  Lots of folk have them up here in the Yukon and use them for heating, cooking, domestic water heating, and baking great units.  Simple no thrills simplicity.


----------



## JustWood (Dec 30, 2010)

I see these everyday. Plan on building a porch with reinforced floor or cement floor and moving it out to the porch in the summertime.
They are HEAVY!


----------



## Como (Dec 30, 2010)

A Rayburn?

http://www.rayburn-web.co.uk/

They are used year around.


----------



## pybyr (Dec 30, 2010)

Waterford makes a cooking range- I have an older one that I got relatively cheap years ago as a scratch/ dent floor model:


It heats moderately well,  but will never be in the output or efficiency territory of more modern stoves.


----------



## Blevesque (Dec 30, 2010)

Here is ours it looks old because it is old. It's a Pearl Kineo built in 1910. It will heat our house (2700 sqft) by itself down to 10 degrees outside. These things are awesome! Brian


----------



## Mcbride (Dec 30, 2010)

Tarm Sales Guy said:
			
		

> http://www.elmirastoveworks.com/
> 
> http://www.mealtimestoves.on.ca/index.html
> 
> both made in Canada too!



This one in wood only, 48 inch model looks nice.

http://www.elmirastoveworks.com/fireview.aspx?src=models


----------



## Extremebison (Dec 31, 2010)

The reason why I recommend the Pioneer Maid models, is they have one of the biggest fire boxes, of any wood cook stove I've seen.  Also they or truly a air tight, the fire will simmer through the night on these units, providing a long burn.  Also being a true air tight one can adjust the fire quickly for baking or cooking temperatures.  Another option I like is you can get a water jacket for the back or side, plus a water coil is also a option, which can be plumbed to DHW.  Thats utilizing your wood, baking, cooking, space heating, and dhw taking care it all with this unit.  They or ugly compared to some units but practical.


----------



## sweetheat (Dec 31, 2010)

www.bryantstove.com They sell Atlantic, clarions, glenwood, kineo, all Maine made stoves I believe, shipping is the expensive part. I have a Waterford Stanley wood cook stove. A well made Irish cook stove with heavy castings. Good sized firebox and it will hold a fire for 8 hours or better. I heat my whole house 2280 sq. ft. with this stove and no backup. It is somewhat air tight depending on how long it has been running without a rebuild. . I burned through one grate in 25 years everything else is all original. I rebuilt this stove several years back with new furnace cement. Pictures of the stove are on my website. Sweetheat


----------



## Mcbride (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies everyone.

Sweetheat, I wish you lived in BC so i could hire you, I love timber frame homes.


----------



## Hughes (Jan 28, 2011)

Check out Lehmans.com
They have Waterford Stanley, Elmira, and others.


----------



## Hardrockmaple (Jan 28, 2011)

I grew up feeding one of those, never want to see one (in my house) again.

Heartland has nice stoves, not cheap though.

http://www.heartlandapp.com/en/Prod...urning/Reservoir/1903.Oval_with_Reservoir.htm


----------



## Hughes (Jan 28, 2011)

Not sure if you grew up with a Stanley or an Elmira.  
The Stanley is one of the heaviest if not thee heaviest made cooker on the market.  
As for the Elmira, if you grew up with an older Elmira those became what you are calling Heartland which is a good stove to.  

The New Elmira is a new unit that was designed and came to market in the last 3 years.


----------



## Hardrockmaple (Jan 28, 2011)

Actually, it was neither. It was an Enterprise and mother continued to cook her bread in it for many years after she got her first electric range.

They are still be manufactured today. Or, the new modern day version is being manufactured I should say.

http://www.enterprise-fawcett.com/


----------



## szmaine (Jan 31, 2011)

Whatever you do, get a relatively common brand for your area. If you ever need replacement parts it could be next to impossible
to find them - like new grates and liners for instance.

Edit: Hey, what we doin in the boiler room??


----------

